# Screw Off, 2008



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

You were the child I never loved.

Die in a fire, 2008.

Your father/mother,
C


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 31, 2008)

Well said.


----------



## Link (Dec 31, 2008)

O___O


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

Bu-but 2008
brought us Animal Crossing: City folk!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

Will you marry me?


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bu-but 2008
> brought us Animal Crossing: City folk!!!!!!!!!!!


All the more reason to hate the bugger.

He's done nothing but make my life miserable and harder.

*CEN-3.0-SORD* YOU, 2008

EDIT: I'm taken, thanks.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

...


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

LMAO XDDDDD 
It's okay, mega and cry are mine <3 
xDDDD


----------



## ACFan29 (Dec 31, 2008)

Come on. 2008 was awesome.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

ACFan29 said:
			
		

> Come on. 2008 was awesome.


I don't think this year constitutes awesome.

I don't think depression is awesome.


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> LMAO XDDDDD
> It's okay, mega and cry are mine <3
> xDDDD


I believe its cry and mega. ;] lol not mega and cry


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 31, 2008)

You have to realize, most of these people think it was awesome due to CF.

Which really proves their lives are pathetic if that's the case.


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

This year was horrible. I hope next year is awesome though.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

Erica said:
			
		

> This year was horrible. I hope next year is awesome though.


I hope so, too.

*CEN-3.0-SORD* off, 2008, *CEN-3.0-SORD* off and never come back again.  Burn in hell, 2008.

I'm gonna go grab a few beers and lock myself in a room for the night.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 31, 2008)

2008 was no better and no worse than 2007. Sorry for lacking an opinion on yet another subject.


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. I'm not, I have a party today....


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

SL92 said:
			
		

> 2008 was no better and no worse than 2007. Sorry for lacking an opinion on yet another subject.


I don't need your *CEN-2.0-SORD*, Nick, I've gone through my fair share of bull this year that I didn't need.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

DOUBLE POSTAGE because I'm doing it once before the year is out.

Also, my toilet broke.

THANKS, 2008.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 31, 2008)

Meh, i didn't really care about 2008, it wasn't anything to celebrate about, i hope that this next year'll be better.


----------



## Jman (Dec 31, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ...


This. 

Ayup.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 31, 2008)

wat


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> wat


wut


----------



## Kyle (Dec 31, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lulwat


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolwut


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude your sig is *CEN-3.0-SORD*ing amazing.

COMBO BREAKER.

sry.


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

Lastly, I have little hope for 2009.

On WoW, it will be known as OVERPOWERED AS *CEN-3.0-SORD* HUNTARDS WITH THEIR 'LOL CRIT ARROW IN UR FACE K?' ATTACK.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 31, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no u

The only things that made me /happyface in 2008 were No More Heroes, The Dark Knight, that sweet new store that finished construction in my town and I got a new TV.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a new computer.

And TDK.

's all.

I had a saaaad year.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 31, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Lastly, I have little hope for 2009.
> 
> On WoW, it will be known as OVERPOWERED AS *CEN-3.0-SORD* HUNTARDS WITH THEIR 'LOL CRIT ARROW IN UR FACE K?' ATTACK.


'scuse me but WTF are you TALKING 'BOUT.
I haven't played WoW in 3 years so I only remember 6% of what I learned on that game.


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

Erica said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


huntards being OP


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 31, 2008)

i have to agry... i dint realy like 2008....
ike.... over in tx.... ya thats me.....


----------



## Kyle (Dec 31, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be a warlock and spam the hell out of fear and have your sexy slave master succubus whip them.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ...


This was a load of crap thread...


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a) i main a lock
b) locks arent as OP anymore


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah, wow, if you missed the point then you're more of an idiot that I initially thought.


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur face is.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


homg danke


----------



## JJH (Dec 31, 2008)

Aki-Chan said:
			
		

> i have to agry... i dint realy like 2008....
> ike.... over in tx.... ya thats me.....


Whew, I was almost afraid I wouldn't get to hand this out this year, but this gets the JJH Post of the Year Award.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Aki-Chan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the only thing that ticked me off about this was the ele-


----------



## Kyle (Dec 31, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh shi-
WoW has changed alot in 3 years then. :s But it's only expected in 3 years..
I was a *CEN-1.2SORD* when I played WoW. Can you say "Troll Mage = fail?". Shoulda been a shaman... :\


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CEN-3.0-SORD* Shaman.

Just, just *CEN-3.0-SORD* 'em.

Especially if they're Tauren.  Tauren are sexy.

EDIT: YEARS TO COME

2009 - Japanese build MegaMan
2010 - United States will cease to exist according to Russian philosopher
2011 - FLYING CARS
2012 - Pope dies, zombie apocalypse


----------



## Kyle (Dec 31, 2008)

Is it because Tauren are the peaceful furry race?


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Is it because Tauren are the peaceful furry race?


Just the "furry" part.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The end might be sooner than you think. Men, get your guns! He'll go after us NRA Members first!


----------



## Jman (Dec 31, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha.  :veryhappy: 


Has anyone seen Bacon Boy lately? He seems rather quiet today.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cause he freakin ignored me. I would be a jerk as well and do something as childish as Jman, but I'm not a moron who does things like him.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

*backhands Jman*


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

Mreow~


----------



## Micah (Dec 31, 2008)

I guess people would rate this year differently depending on their view of life.

I'd rate this year 5/10.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

2/10

Whatever genius said that it was better to have loved and lost to have never loved was a *CEN-3.0-SORD*ing moron.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't think anyone really liked `08. That ele-


----------



## Jman (Dec 31, 2008)

I absolutely had to see what kind of response Bacon Boy had...

Ignoring Bacon Boy: 0 dollars.
Not giving a crap about what he says about my friends or I: 0 dollars.
Completely blocking Bacon Boy: Priceless

For everything else there's Mastercard.


That is all. Thank you for your time, Bacon Boy.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

Jman, there are words I would say if I wasn't who I am. Luckily, I'm who I am. And you are still a n00b.


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

My sig...

\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> My sig...
> 
> \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/


woopwoop


----------



## Kyle (Dec 31, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> My sig...
> 
> \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/


Your sig describes what being pwned is like. xD


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> My sig...
> 
> \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/


THIS IS THE HAPPIEST DAY OF MY LIFE! <3 [well after coffeebean!sucks of course] 
Even though you can't see this, I <3 yew.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

At least people will notice me now. MUAHAHAHA!


----------



## Micah (Dec 31, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> My sig...
> 
> \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/


I'm in your sig! <3


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

ive never talked to jubstan before...wtf?


----------



## Jman (Dec 31, 2008)

Beautiful Jubby.

VVVVVVVV Look at thy sig.


----------



## Devin (Dec 31, 2008)

2008 was when bush almost got pwned by a shoe though D:


----------



## JJH (Dec 31, 2008)

Mine's short, sweet, and to the point.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

see, everyone refuses to see how hated I am!


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

This is by far entertaining. <3


----------



## Riri (Dec 31, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> This is by far entertaining. <3


Agreed.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> This is by far entertaining. <3


tis why I dislike you


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-_- You get everything wrong. I'm talking about the fact that Jubstan is blocking me and cry......it's epic.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you even know what epic means? He's mainly blocking me. The hate centers towards me. Tis how it's been since grade school.


----------



## Riri (Dec 31, 2008)

I only find it entertaining that ths topic went from I hate 08 to I hate coffeh,cry and bacon boy, and that these two noobs keep trying to show off there signatures of ignoring these 3.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

GOGOGO HARVEY DANGER LYRICS

I had visions, I was in them,
I was looking into the mirror
To see a little bit clearer
The rottenness and evil in me...


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesh I do. And it's not my fault it centers around you, don't dislike me for that, because I'm not in this hate circle between you and the others. :3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

Riri said:
			
		

> I only find it entertaining that ths topic went from I hate 08 to I hate coffeh,cry and bacon boy, and that these two noobs keep trying to show off there signatures of ignoring these 3.


no, it's gone to hate me. 2/3 mainly hate me.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

Well everything out of cry's mouth is pointless, so blocking her is about the same as reading her posts, imo.
You come out having learned nothing.

And I'm trying to figure out why BB has a problem with electricity.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

Fingertips have memories,
Mine can't forget the curves of your body
And when I feel a bit naughty
I run it up the flagpole and see who salutes
(But no one ever does)


----------



## Riri (Dec 31, 2008)

good point, but what I'm trying to see is these two noobs think they're awesome because they have signatures ignoring you. But you, sir, are awesome. Jar of air ftw.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 31, 2008)

To get back on topic: 2008 was probably the worst year i've ever had, I'm just hoping 2009 will be better.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm not sick, but I'm not well
and I'm so hot 'cause I'm in hell

Been around the world and found
That only stupid people are breeding
The cretins cloning and feeding
And I don't even own a TV


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

Riri said:
			
		

> good point, but what I'm trying to see is these two noobs think they're awesome because they have signatures ignoring you. But you, sir, are awesome. Jar of air ftw.


Do you HAVE a brain?
Because I don't see any noobs here...

...

*polishes glasses*

OSHI-


----------



## Riri (Dec 31, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> To get back on topic: 2008 was probably the worst year i've ever had, I'm just hoping 2009 will be better.


Agreed...I s'pose


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

ALL ABOUT THE FAIL TRAIN

TIIIIPPP TIIIIIPPPPP


----------



## ACFreak95 (Dec 31, 2008)

2009 is gonna rock! W00t!


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

Put me in the hospital for nerves
And then they had to commit me
You told them all I was crazy
They cut off my legs now I'm an amputee, Goddamn you


----------



## Riri (Dec 31, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Riri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I was talking about Jman and Jubstan,I use the word noob too much. And about me having a brain,I'm not quite sure


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

The only good thing about 2009 is that it won't exist.
: D

For I will swallow the Earth at the stroke of midnight.


----------



## Jman (Dec 31, 2008)

Ahem.... Jubby and I are noobs? You guys shouldn't be talkin'....







For all you who watched the super bowl commercials last year...








Jman  is done contributing to the madness.


----------



## JJH (Dec 31, 2008)

Riri said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't.


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Well everything out of cry's mouth is pointless, so blocking her is about the same as reading her posts, imo.
> You come out having learned nothing.
> 
> And I'm trying to figure out why BB has a problem with electricity.


Um...excuse me?
I don't want to start a fight with you DF.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

Riri said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes two of us.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm not sick, but I'm not well
And I'm so hot cause I'm in hell
I'm not sick, but I'm not well
And it's a sin, to live so well


----------



## Riri (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, you're the one spamming this thread with your "I hate Bacon Boy" pictures.


----------



## Tuck (Dec 31, 2008)

Well that's a great way to start your next year.  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's OK, you don't have to.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

I wanna publish 'zines
And rage against machines
I wanna pierce my tongue
It doesn't hurt, it feels fine
The trivial sublime
I'd like to turn off time
And kill my mind
You kill my mind
Mind...


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm looking forward to 2009! Another year I get to pass sitting in front of the computer wasting precious time! <3


----------



## JJH (Dec 31, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. You don't.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

Tuck said:
			
		

> Well that's a great way to start your next year.  :gyroidconfused:


With total oblivion?
I agree.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to 2009! Another year I get to pass sitting in front of the computer wasting precious time! <3


No time is precious.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

Paranoia, paranoia
Everybody's comin' to get me
Just say you never met me
I'm runnin' underground with the moles
Diggin' big holes
Hear the voices in my head
I swear to God it sounds like they're snoring
But if you're bored then you're boring
The agony and the irony, they're killing me, whoa!


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

This thread never had rails anyways.


----------



## Riri (Dec 31, 2008)

Well here's to 2009, despite it not being here yet. I hope it's better then '08 and some good stuff will happen and stuff.


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why are you saying this?
I didn't do anything to you.


----------



## Jman (Dec 31, 2008)

> Sorry, I was talking about Jman and Jubstan,I use the word noob too much. And about me having a brain,I'm not quite sure.



You, my friend, have just earned the second spot on my blocked list.


Bu-bye Riri.

Oh, and you're spamming this thread by posting. Dur.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm not sick, but I'm not well
And I'm so hot cause I'm in hell
I'm not sick, but I'm not well
And it's a sin to live this well

HARVEY DANGER - FLAGPOLE SITTA

GO LOOK IT UP

GOGOGOGO


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> I'm not sick, but I'm not well
> And I'm so hot cause I'm in hell
> I'm not sick, but I'm not well
> And it's a sin to live this well
> ...


I AM GOING.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> This thread never had rails anyways.


THATS WHY ITS A FAIL TRAIN. D:


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

TOOTOOT


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o****.

DF GET OFF YOU CANNOT DIE


----------



## Jman (Dec 31, 2008)

Bacon boy and Riri, your train is here.


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> TOOTOOT


CHUGGGA CHUGGGA


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

*skips off the train hurtling into oblivion*
It is not yet time for oblivion.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


POOTPOOT

WHOOOOO


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have a problem with electricity, OH CRAP, A TOASTER!


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chooo chooo


----------



## Jman (Dec 31, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...BURN BABY BURN!


----------



## Kyle (Dec 31, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HONK HONK
wait wut


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> Bacon boy and Riri, your train is here.


Jman, the crappy user train is waiting for you.


----------



## Riri (Dec 31, 2008)

Thsi is probably gonna get locked, it's turning into a spam fest :/


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> *skips off the train hurtling into oblivion*
> It is not yet time for oblivion.


Oh yah. Everything that comes out of my mouth is pointless. Looks who's talking.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALL ABOARD THE FAIL BOAT, THOSE THAT MISSED THE FAIL TRAIN


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

We needed you to tell us.


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THEN THE FAILCOPTER


----------



## Kyle (Dec 31, 2008)

Riri said:
			
		

> Thsi is probably gonna get locked, it's turning into a spam fest :/


But tis' the spam board...


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I'm sure that alot of the middle-aged men that come out of your mouth are very important.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 31, 2008)

Everyone posting in this thread just fails at the moment >_<


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Everyone posting in this thread just fails at the moment >_<


olol.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

So seriously BB, I have no idea what the elec- is.
So unless I get a definite answer, I'm going to assume it's electricity.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 31, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solgi  saw what you did there.


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, who the-
do you think you are?
Why are you guys trying to fight over the Internet. On an AC forum?!?
STOP TRYING TO BE SOME INTERNET THUG.


----------



## Jman (Dec 31, 2008)

TEH FAIL SUBMARINE HAS COME ASHORE


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oicusauwutididthar


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Everyone posting in this thread just fails at the moment >_<


I'd like to bring up the obvious conflict, but...nah.
I'm going to go make a nacho. See yah.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> TEH FAIL SUBMARINE HAS COME ASHORE


VEEEERM FAIL TORPEDOS FIRING


----------



## Kyle (Dec 31, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then it's time to bring in the INTERNET HATE MACHINE.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Everyone posting in this thread just fails at the moment >_<


That would include you now Jas0n! O_O


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

THROWIN' A MOLOTOV!


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CEN-3.3-SORD*.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG I'M CALLING THE CARE POLICE

RING RING

THEY DIDN'T GIVE A DAMN


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHUTUP YOU NUB!


----------



## Jman (Dec 31, 2008)

BOOM BOOM BERM BIG OLE ASPLOSION

[/capslock]


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

_*<big>WARNING: CRAPPY THREAD</big>*_


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how we all got that. xD


----------



## Jman (Dec 31, 2008)

Jas0n just owned himself...

ALL ABOARD JASON


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T WORRY, I'LL CALL THE CARE POLICE AGAIN

RING RING

THEY'RE SENDING A FAIL BUS

BUT THEY STILL DIDN'T GIVE A DAMN


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 31, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That may be, but someone needed to tell you all that you failed.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

Things like this need to happen. We need to let off steam, you know?
There's always one of these threads every few months. The last one was in like, July, or something.


----------



## pielover6 (Dec 31, 2008)

... nice thread we really needed the spam...


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we covered that.
I mean, this thread IS the Fail Train.
And..we're still on it.


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OM*G REALLY? IM SO RELIEVED!
ATLEAST I DONT KISS UP TO THESE LOSERS! XD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cry, the steam on the fail train is coming from you right now. Thought you said you didn't want to fight. WHy are you continuing to fight?


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLD ON, LET ME SEE IF THAT WILL GET THEM TO CARE

...NOPE

Now, in all seriousness, I would rather kiss up to them than the idiots that populate the majority of TBT.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 31, 2008)

It's sorta ironic how we're getting told we're spamming.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Even funnier, we're spamming the right way
IN THE BOARD MADE FOR SPAMMING</div>


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GEE maybe if these guys would actually get a life I wouldn't of had to start a fight. Now would I ?


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, we don't have lives.

Hah.  And you're the one that plays Animal Crossing.


----------



## Jman (Dec 31, 2008)

This is no longer a fight. It's a party.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

I laugh at the logic in the thread.
BECAUSE THERE ISN'T ANY

*browses fchan with a fervor*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... no comment except that was the stupidest thing you've said for a very long time.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> This is no longer a fight. It's a party.


Please no stripping this time though...


----------



## Jman (Dec 31, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

NEEEOR FAIL PLANE

FIRING FAIL GUNS


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh well lets look at your last comment. OM*G youve never said anything stupid before. Cause your BB every1 hates you, and you just like it like that. You dont give a care if your friends are being nice to you.


----------



## JJH (Dec 31, 2008)

Swoopo 

Sold for $27.00 Save 71%

Sold for $34.50 Save 75%

Sold for $15.00 Save 81%


----------



## pielover6 (Dec 31, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm ur on a forum for people that play AC and u dont play it??


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Swoopo
> 
> Sold for $27.00 Save 71%
> 
> ...


LET'S ALL BUY STUFF

CHOOOOOOOF


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lawlalwalw.

You're not ignoring BB, are you.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like being hated. And you guys haven't said anything nice to me except you "love" me. I've heard that way too many times and it's overused in this generation...


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow. 17 pages....


----------



## pielover6 (Dec 31, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.O ok then.... just felt like coming to chat O.O?


----------



## Jman (Dec 31, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still am.


I just wanted to see what his double post was about.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 31, 2008)

Success?


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

WOOPWOOPWOOP

ALL ABOARD THE FAIL COPTER


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.
I came here 2 years ago to chat.
I am still here to chat.
And I have never liked AC.


----------



## Jman (Dec 31, 2008)

I love that SL.


----------



## JJH (Dec 31, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> WOOPWOOPWOOP
> 
> ALL ABOARD THE FAIL COPTER


*Fires anti-failcraft missiles*

ASPLOSION


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

I think the ignore button is getting tired. I only ignored one guy, and he was a pedophile that was stalking me for a while.


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can think what you want. Maybe you should check all the pm that we've sent you.
And if you dont understand, that's not my problem.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> I love that SL.


ohi i'm from the mail place


----------



## Jman (Dec 31, 2008)

JJ UR HERE!!! YAYAYAY!!!


*ASPLOSION*


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

Nick, that sig... is Success.


----------



## JJH (Dec 31, 2008)

SL92 said:
			
		

> Success?


But we can't read many names past the first few. D:


----------



## SL92 (Dec 31, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> I love that SL.


Teehee. My job is done here.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're sorry? Hm... yea. K. Look, this is a crappy way to spend a New Years Day.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 31, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> SL92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, you want the list? Give me a minute.

Tanks Jubs.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 31, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> I love that SL.


----------



## JJH (Dec 31, 2008)

SL92 said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only if I'm not on it.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

BREEP

FAIL MOPED

ALL ABOARD THE WIDE VARIETY OF FAIL VEHICLES THAT WE OFFER


----------



## Jman (Dec 31, 2008)

Jman  has a new favorite thread at TBT.


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then maybe your resolution should be to understand your friends more.
Or your ex-friends.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

OH, SHE WENT THERE


----------



## JJH (Dec 31, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> Jman  has a new favorite thread at TBT.


:\

It's a tough choice between this and UB's Thread of Magic and Wonder.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

Bacon Boy  is ticked.
Bacon Boy  uses tard-repellant.
Bacon Boy  fails to use because of over use.
Bacon Boy  gets bored.
Bacon Boy  thinks Jman and JJ epicly fail.
Bacon Boy  is right.


----------



## Jman (Dec 31, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, yes. Make this number 2.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Friends? It felt like you guys were just making fun of me half the time. And I have REAL friends. Ones that I can rely on. Ones that don't even care if I decide to be serious for a day. Friends that don't condemn me cause I want to try something new.


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We didnt condemn you. You were backing away from us.


----------



## Jman (Dec 31, 2008)

Jman  wants another asplosion from the fail boat.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 31, 2008)

eDrama alert!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coffeebean made me feel like crap. I tried to be serious for once instead of goofy as usual. But she made me feel horrible cause it wasn't how she wanted it. And you guys assume something's wrong as soon as I decide to be serious. And then you don't leave me alone despite how many times I tell you everything's alright.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> eDrama alert!


WEEEOOOOWEEEOOO

ALL PERSONNEL REPORT TO THE DOCK TO BOARD THE FAIL BOAT TO DRAMA ISLAND


i dun even know nemoar


----------



## Jman (Dec 31, 2008)

MAYHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEM


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> MAYHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEM


WHATTHEFUC-BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't bring me into this. I was just happy to see you back and you come back like a *CEN-4.0-SORD* on PMS.
I'm not posting here again. That is all. And if you really don't give a crap about people online, than I see no reason for you to care.
*leaves*


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

*snickers*

Jman, that's amazing. xD


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

FASHIIIIIION

STEP BACK


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't seem like it. You made me feel bad because I wanted to be serious for ONE day in my life. But when I'm not serious, you guys seem to shun me. So since you want me to always be goofy, I will. Whenever I talk to you from now on, it will be meaningless junk. Is that what you want?


----------



## Jman (Dec 31, 2008)

You're amazing DF..



<3


----------



## SL92 (Dec 31, 2008)

I lol'd at JMan.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not beyond online friends. I'm beyond people who treat me like crap.


----------



## Jman (Dec 31, 2008)

You're amazing too, SL. 



<3


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> You're amazing DF..
> 
> 
> 
> <3


Right back at you. <3


----------



## Jman (Dec 31, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*High fives*


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>|


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*explodes*


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CEN-3.0-SORD*, exploded Daef's are no good.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stll like SL better. Always have.


----------



## Jman (Dec 31, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just spit out my pop when a read that. Seriously. xD


ASPLOSION


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

*kick*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

lol...


----------



## Kyle (Dec 31, 2008)

This thread needs moar eDrama.


----------



## Jman (Dec 31, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> *kick*


*explodes*


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 31, 2008)

I just read the first 11 pages in this thread... <3


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I just read the first 11 pages in this thread... <3


I want you.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

Alright, good thread guys.

Same time next week?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh gosh you're a moron.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Alright, good thread guys.
> 
> Same time next week?


Next year, maybe.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Alright, good thread guys.
> 
> Same time next week?


Definitely not the same day... that'd be a bit freaky.


----------



## Jman (Dec 31, 2008)

Na.... How about tomorrow?


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE.

Well.
Hmph.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the annual TBT SPAM THREAD!


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's more of a bi-annual thing, actually.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 31, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> This thread needs moar oBama.


----------



## JJH (Dec 31, 2008)

JJ has to go.

FAIL-COPTER TAKING OFF.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> JJ has to go.
> 
> FAIL-COPTER TAKING OFF.


TAAAANK


----------



## Jman (Dec 31, 2008)

I has an idea.


The 30th off every month. So we could do it 11 times a year.


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> I has an idea.
> 
> 
> The 30th off every month. So we could do it 11 times a year.


Lolz. Maybe.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> I has an idea.
> 
> 
> The 30th off every month. So we could do it 11 times a year.


That would be interesting. Just no more Obama, I just threw up...


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

hi guies i was thread absent for a while

wut up


----------



## Jman (Dec 31, 2008)

QUICK HIDE STORM IS HERE.

*EXPLODES*


Fail boat is now departing.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 31, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmmm... :3


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

It's STROOOOOM

Everyone get in your fail vehicles and drive/fly/scoot away!


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have fun living in America?


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if u were gonna tell us that u were gonna change, it b different. You cant expect us 2 know that.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> hi guies i was thread absent for a while
> 
> wut up


well, JJ took off in the copter. We're thinking of doing this every 30th, and SL posted Obama.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

VROOOOOM


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I told you I wanted to be serious for a day. I can't count how many times I told coffee that. You guys didn't care.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm still trying to figure out how eDrama is related to oBama.

eDrama
oDrama
oBrama
oBaama
oBamaa....
OSHI-


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

CLOAK I NEED A FAILTRANSPORT OFF HERE

STORMS COMING


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> CLOAK I NEED A FAILTRANSPORT OFF HERE
> 
> STORMS COMING


I WAS COMING LAST NIGHT

*swoops in on fail moped*


----------



## Kyle (Dec 31, 2008)

SL92 said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> > This thread needs moar oBama.


-mind is blown-


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well im not coffeh
all u said 2 meh is im in a serious mood. ofcourse im going 2 assume somethings wrong...


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

I fail to see why you're posting picture of oBama when he clearly said oBRAMA.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 31, 2008)

did somebody say fiat-based monetary system?

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

tl;dr version for the thread for people who are lazy:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

AWESOME STORM!


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> did somebody say fiat-based monetary system?
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


OBAMA IS NOT THE TOPIC OF THIS THREAD.
ANYTHING POLITICAL ON THE INTERNET IS A MOOT POINT.
BIGGEST FLAMEBAIT EVER.


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> did somebody say fiat-based monetary system?
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


----------



## -C*- (Dec 31, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*GUITAR SOLO*

Yes.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 31, 2008)

Why the duck are we talking about Obama now?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look away! PRETTY COLORS! RESIST TEMPTATION TO POKE!


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Kyle (Dec 31, 2008)

LOL SOOOOOO RANDOM


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

What the hell have I posted in?


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> What the hell have I posted in?


The last few hours of humanity.

In 20 minutes, Cthulu will rise again!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

*The hand of Thrawn reaches down and destroys everyone*


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

Cthulu beats Thrawn.
Every child knows that.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

But Chuck Norris Beats both!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

Lies. The Almighty power of Odin pwns you.


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

THIS THREAD HAS LOST IT'S AWESOME...


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> tl;dr version for the thread for people who are lazy:


What are you trying to say?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 31, 2008)

Yay new awesome thread. :3


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Yay new awesome thread. :3


<3.


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

Great, Religon fight now, I will say one thing, from studying all religons, I can say it seems like all Religons have some of the truth, but not all of it. * Wild Megamannt125 flees*


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Great, Religon fight now, I will say one thing, from studying all religons, I can say it seems like all Religons have some of the truth, but not all of it. * Wild Megamannt125 flees*


yah i hope they're not saying anything bout my religion.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't have religion. Religion is dumb!


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

......good thing im not religious. 
*wants to be Buddhist*
*flees* ooohhh i hear fireworks....


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I don't have religion. Religion is dumb!


Christianity is a religon, you failed yourself.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Christian thinks Christianity is a religion. It's a lifestyle. Life choice. It's a way to live your life. In the steps of Christ.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

Enough on religion. This wont end well
Oh wait...nvm


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

...

No matter how you word it, Christianity is a religion.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Religon
*Wild Bacon Boy Fainted, Megamannt125 Gained 1 EXP*


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

GTFO.

Go to the new awesome thread PLZ FOR THE SAKE OF OUR POOR OUTNUMBERED FURRIES.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Wild Baconboy threatens to remove megamannt's sig*
*Wild Megamannt flees in terror*


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

...-_- Great now it's all threats.
HAPPY NEW YEAR'S EVE/NEW YEARS -_-


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 31, 2008)

No talking about religion.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Wild Megamannt125 saves the sig to his Desktop*


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

*Coffee goes OD on multi-vitamins* 
YAY! Nao lets all hate each other!!!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 31, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> No talking about religion.


So what will you do if I say I'm an atheist?


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not surprised.....[Hopefully nothing....freedom of speech?]


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What will he do if I say i've been every religon that has ever existed at one point or the other, now I'm my own religon, Megamannt125ist.


----------



## JJH (Dec 31, 2008)

Does this thread have a point yet?


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

-_-
o.x


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 31, 2008)

Nope, never will.


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

Theres a point n this thread?


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

Ahh what the hell, just go ahead and shoot my other eye out will ya?


----------



## JJH (Dec 31, 2008)

THE FAIL-COPTER HAS LANDED.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> THE FAIL-COPTER HAS LANDED.


It already landed earlier in this thread.


----------



## Jman (Dec 31, 2008)

Fail boat has arrived.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 31, 2008)

5 HOURS AND 19 MINUTES


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

Throws confetti
*dies*


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 31, 2008)

*throws revive potion*


----------



## Jman (Dec 31, 2008)

Coffee.... You got it wrong..


*Throws confetti*

*explodes*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

*sits back in a chair with pop corn*


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 31, 2008)

can't revive that.


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

*kills everyone with an atomic bomb*

oops xP


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

I just heard someone get shot.
Oh never mind, that was the fireworks. >_>

Is it just me or is there a giant star under the moon right now?


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 31, 2008)

Now I shall haunt you till new years comes


----------



## Gabby (Dec 31, 2008)

I will *not* miss 2008. 

               ^
            Bolded and in italic for effect.


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

Erica said:
			
		

> *kills everyone with an atomic bomb*
> 
> oops xP


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 31, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I just heard someone get shot.
> Oh never mind, that was the fireworks. >_>
> 
> Is it just me or is there a giant star under the moon right now?


I went outside and checked, I cant even see the moon an snow is every were


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

Maybe it's just me. It's not snowing here, skies are clear, and it's teh country.....so umm.....APOCALYPSE! XD lol jk


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Maybe it's just me. It's not snowing here, skies are clear, and it's teh country.....so umm.....APOCALYPSE! XD lol jk


theres snow but it aint snowing! lol


----------



## Dr. Keko (Dec 31, 2008)

You love your 2009 right now, but by the time December 31st rolls around again, you'll toss 2009 out like trash, just like your ex did to you this past year.

YES, I KNOW WHY YOU HATE 2008. It'sokbb, he was a jerk anyway. <3


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 31, 2008)

any one have an ac new years party at soon, can i come? it 9 here.


----------



## JJH (Jan 1, 2009)

You let this die while I was gone?!?


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jan 1, 2009)

i think the economic recession was bad and subsequent political clarity was good.  :santagyroid: 

one year older always means one year wiser.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 1, 2009)

But 2008 brought us City Folk, Brawl, Mario Kart Wii...a lot of great games! lol


----------



## -C*- (Jan 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> But 2008 brought us City Folk, Brawl, Mario Kart Wii...a lot of great games! lol


Great games does not a good year make.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 1, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true, and only Brawl is worth noting for Nintendo fans this year. Next to some third-party games and Shake It!

Unless I'm missing some AAA Nintendo title that slipped past me. That isn't counting DS, which has amazing support.


----------



## Riri (Jan 1, 2009)

I know officially hate 2008, it corrupted my PSP saved files. Good thing I sent 2008 off the fail dingy in my fail boat! :S


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jan 1, 2009)

i had my wii, ds, and computer stolen.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 1, 2009)

neverbeenkrissed said:
			
		

> i had my wii, ds, and computer stolen.


0.o
How are you typing this?


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 1, 2009)

wat do u mean how is he typing this


----------



## Dragorium15 (Jan 1, 2009)

cityfolkman09 said:
			
		

> wat do u mean how is he typing this


If your computer gets stolen, how can you type something on a website? >_>


----------



## Kyle (Jan 1, 2009)

You need a computer to type on the internet FYI.. or atleast the Wii and use the internet channel.


----------



## Micah (Jan 1, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> cityfolkman09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He could be typing on someone else's computer or he got a new Wii.


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 1, 2009)

ok thnx i feel dumb now and also how do u know that she or he isnt using sum1 elses cpu


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/bXHqoPHZCUM&feature=channel


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jan 1, 2009)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to clear this up, this was back in april, and i've since replaced all three and am ~$1500 out with the additional cost of replacing some games and controllers. not a fun time.

i also live somewhere else now, but it still happened in 2008 so it fell into that category of unfortunate occurrences during the year.


----------

